# What to put in a kong



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Our daughter is allergic to peanuts and I note that everyone suggests peanut butter inside the kongs!
Does anyone know of anything else we could use to keep the treats inside so they don't fall out too quickly!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I use spread cheese. I use the value stuff from Tesco that comes in a pot (not the triangle style)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am allergic to all nuts....so I don't use any of the pre made stuff from Kong....and there is no peanut butter in my house.
Lady loves cream cheese in hers. and I also sometimes freeze chicken stock in it for her. or mushed banana if your dog likes that.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

tesco value cream cheese,hot dogs,ham,and a bit of kibble,my 2 love it.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

yes tesco value cream cheese plus diced apple & carrot, wafer thin chicken chopped up.
I pop it in freezer & it lasts longer. SOmewhere on here are some recipes too !


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Cream cheese is a paws up from Poppy. You could also try making a vegetarian pate, which has the added bonus of being able to tuck into it yourself  Theres loads of recipes online, but just cBut you can get a fine Pate from just roasted carrots in a blender and add water and olive oil until the desired consistency is reached

Best though is to check the Kong website as they have recipes posted on there. Heres the link
http://www.kongstuffing.com/?page_id=11

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I sometimes put some of his Natural Instinct in one.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I use cream cheese and a bit of marmite for Betty and she loves that.

X


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Cream cheese and marmite mmmmmmm, think I'd like that as well .

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the help and advice - is it ok with the puppies tummies or does it cause problems ... what age can I start giving the kong with the treats inside (not sure what age is best -don't want a runny bum!)


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Cream cheese and marmite mmmmmmm, think I'd like that as well .
> 
> Simon and Poppy


Lol I love it too!!! X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

And you can freeze the kong first to make the tasty filling last a bit longer


----------

